# Bread machine with whole wheat cycles?



## acdean (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm looking into getting a bread machine for whole-grain breadmaking. Can anyone offer up some recommendations? For those familiar with Laurel's Kitchen Bread Book, which provides tips for making 100% whole-grain bread, can I get the same results using a bread machine with whole wheat cycle?

Thanks


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

My Sunbeam bread machine has the whole wheat cycle. I used the recipe in the book that came with it. It always turned out really heavy and after the first 6 months or so of using the machine, I could never get any bread to come out without sinking in the center. 

I prefer making it myself. It turns out a lot better than in the machine.


----------



## acdean (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you happen to know what the whole wheat cycle was about? I'm thinking it was giving the dough more time to rise? From what little I know about whole wheat bread making, the period of giving the dough enough time rise all the way to proofing is critical to bringout out good loaf.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I know there are differences in the time it takes to make different types of breads in the machine. I'll pull out my book that came with the machine this afternoon and see if it breaks it down into kneading time, rising time, baking time, etc. I don't think it does and I haven't used it in over a year and a half so can't remember!


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

My Panasonic has identical whole wheat and multi-grain modes, both of which have longer rising times than the white bread mode. Therefore, I would "think" you could use a whole wheat cycle to make whole grain breads.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, I got the book and here'swhat it says on whole wheat breads. It doesn't mention whole-grain breads.


Here's the breakdown for a basic bread cycle of 3 hours which is supposed to work with "most" recipes. The book does not give a timed breakdown of any other cycles.

I hope this is of some help to you. My machine is the Sunbeam BreadMaker Model 5891.


----------



## acdean (Oct 19, 2007)

Allie,

Thanks. that was very helpful. I think I will keep trying the manual way. I'm not sure if you have Laurel's Kitchen Bread book, but it's a good resource for whole-grain breadmaking. It also includes a chapter of using a bread machine to bake whole grain breads.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll check into that book. In summer, I rarely bake because I hate heating the house with the oven. It's getting that time of year where I love having that heat! lol

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

